# Xome



## LawnNorder (Jan 12, 2019)

Does anyone have experience with this company? What do their prices look like, and do they pay on time?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

LawnNorder said:


> Does anyone have experience with this company? What do their prices look like, and do they pay on time?


 Yes. 

Negotiate your own prices. 

In my experience with them now and under their former name, Yes.


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

They seem to be ok so far they baught oit assurant for 35 million so they have the funds make them use it


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

They are a pain in the ass with bids. Every bid I have given them has been denied and sent back to the most ridiculous reasons


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

LawnNorder said:


> Does anyone have experience with this company? What do their prices look like, and do they pay on time?



a wint was completed, paid for, 6 months later the former came back and wanted to know why the house nearly flooded when the owner did a dewinterization. 


previously reported 6 months earlier as "entirely rotted" a bid was placed to repair the entire deck (with clear images) showing the rot. previous co. came back and approved "partial repair with details of "missing boards only". 6 months after "partial approval", an employee emailed piss poor, blurry from a qualified inspector, demanded we return to repair the back deck- our records said otherwise, then she asked if we would return and provide a new set of photos- and we did. and out repairs were intact. and they approved to have the deck torn down. 

Performed a visible inspection, submitted clear images. after that time and between the time they hired someone to do a conveyance. the conveyance failed. 1 year later an employee came back and tried to get us to return to the property to reconvey (at our expense) - from a visible inspection that paid less than $5.00 net. 

two cents- walk super slow if you're going to walk with them. there's better relationships out there than "give me 25% discounts that give you all the responsibility and liability. 

if it's their price, then it needs to be your show, ran your way- you do that, shouldn't be a problem if they'll play with you.


----------

